# my 7 year old's Evil Dead Ash costume



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I made my son this Evil Dead costume, he wore it today to Halloween Day at camp, 2 of the counselors knew what he was right away and had a big laugh. None of the kids got it. The chainsaw arm is a modified toy that runs on batteries and makes a convincing motor sound when activated. The wooden boomstick is in a sheath on his back.

Its fun to be a dad.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Your son wears the costume proudly! What a handsome lad!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Love it! Very nice job!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great costume. Instead of saying Trick or Treat, will he say:


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That is *the* definition of bad ass!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Spooky1 said:


> Great costume. Instead of saying Trick or Treat, will he say:
> 
> Gimme Some Sugar, Baby.... - YouTube


LOL at Spooky. He likes to show off the shotgun by saying "ThiIS is my BOOMSTICK!" 
thanks, guys!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice! I wouldn't mess with that kid in the backwoods!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

OK I know it's not the response you're hoping for but as a mother I feel the need to say,
_awwwwwe he is just too cute!_ Oh and great costume too!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's adorable, Kevin Okay..that's it....


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey kevin ,he looks like he means buisness huh!,nice one!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is one handsome kid, Kevin


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Awwww....he looks like a chip off the old block! Already quite the young Halloween gentleman, hey Kevin?  Really nice costume, I like his style!


----------



## QueenRuby2002 (Oct 23, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww Me and my son just started work on his zombie costume this year. He wants to be in the haunt too. So proud.

But this little guy is cute, to bad none of the kids got it. looks like he had fun though and that is all that matters.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He definitely looks the part! Very cool!


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks, guys, you really have to love the candid shots, the last one came out great. E is a really sweet kid, he walks all the other kids around the haunt, points out how everything works and tells them that "it's just big toys" and not to be scared. I am very blessed to have such a handsome and charming partner to help with my haunt.


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

kevin242 said:


> I made my son this Evil Dead costume, he wore it today to Halloween Day at camp, 2 of the counselors knew what he was right away and had a big laugh. None of the kids got it. The chainsaw arm is a modified toy that runs on batteries and makes a convincing motor sound when activated. The wooden boomstick is in a sheath on his back.
> 
> Its fun to be a dad.





kevin242 said:


>


Send these two pics to the producers of The Walking Dead. They'll replace that annoying little Carl character with your boy in a heart beat. Your kid looks like he would kick some zombie ass! Awesome pics, awesome kid. I know you're proud.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's a handsome boy you got there kevin! A kid to be proud of for sure!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great photos Kevin. He sure is one cute little guy!


----------



## Dan The Welder (Jul 18, 2012)

kevin242 said:


>


Caption for the last pic; like a boss


----------

